# 𝗪𝗵𝗼 𝗛𝗮𝘀 𝗕𝗲𝗲𝗻 𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗕𝗶𝗴𝗴𝗲𝘀𝘁 𝗥𝗼𝗹𝗲 𝗠𝗼𝗱𝗲𝗹 𝗙𝗼𝗿 𝗬𝗼𝘂�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

��


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I don't have a role model, besides I guess my own Fi.


----------



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

If I could choose among the people who support me the most, it would be my sister, because her and myself share common personality traits, values, and interests. We also have adjacent personality types (she is an INFJ while I am an INFP). I think this is perhaps because she has the bipolar disorder while I have autism, suggesting that both of us would be neuro-atypicals.

Even when there are things in which we don't fully agree, we agree to remain open-minded and listen what the other has to say.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Mom (INFP 248), mentor (ENFJ 5), and I had a colleague (ENFP 3) who was inspiring. So basically NFs.

I forgot my other ex colleague (INTP 5) who had a great influence on my thinking process, and completely irreplaceable and unforgettable colleague INTJ 5 who really supported me towards greatness, but I forgot to mention him 😂. (NT group also exists.)

I also forgot my best friend ENTP (I think 3 but have no idea), who is my therapist and motivator, and no-bullshit person. He is definitely a role model.

My female best friend ISFP (have no idea about enneagram) is the most important female role model, but also business inspiration. She is perfection.

Ok, now I really wonder how I turned out so unsuccessful with all of these people. 😂


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

First one is husband. He taught me manners.
Second would be mother, father, grandmothers, grandfathers. I observed and listened.
And then third are authors, singers, politicians, celebrities, movie stars. I read, watched and learned.

ETA: My INFJ boss. I worked with her for 23 years. I still love you. Thank you for being you!


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I consider my parents to be my greatest role models.

I haven't really taken much of their direct advice regarding what I should for myself in life, but I feel like they have a strong sense of morality and wholesomeness that has strongly imprinted onto me. My father (ENTJ) will always be the most intelligent and moral person I've ever known, and my mother (ESFP I think) is the the perfect example of a doting, loving mother who will love her kids no matter what.

I was lucky to grow up with a fairly solid family unit, without many hiccups (I did once overhear my parents talking about divorce, but aside from that there was no hint of any problems at all, aside from the usual minor arguments every now and again), and I think this helped me greatly in moulding me into a reasonably well-adjusted and functioning adult. I had a good childhood. My parents did that for me, and it made me who I am.

In wider society nobody inspires me. There are obviously thousands of examples of great people, far greater than I could ever be, but I don't feel inspired or motivated by them.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I don’t think about role models too much. IMO putting imperfect people on a pedestal is very dangerous. (I definitely do it with people I’m attracted to though lol)

For me it’s more like…oh wow, X is a great artist, I hope to be as good as him at art someday soon! Or, Y is so good at managing her time, I need to take some tips from her!

That said — I guess I could say my role model is Walt Disney; I’ve always had a huge amount of respect for creators that pushed hard for their dreams and achieved them.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

for better or for worse, probably me dad, tho there are several prominent women (teachers, artists) I've looked up to, mom included : )


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I had a really supportive inspiring boss when I needed it.She’s #1

She was ENFP. She insisted on me taking on more responsibility than I cared to or had the confidence for at the time. But more importantly than that she taught me extremely well. She set the bar very high for a standard of operations. Etc. She was also really compassionate for some serious stuff I was going through at the time. Leaving an abusive marriage, losing all my property in an apartment fire, being sick. I was a mess. She never babied me and I never barfed my crap on her. She just saw I was in a desperate situation and more importantly than trying to pity or give charity. She helped teach me confidence and life long skills that would help me. And so I will always be grateful for that lady.

I think of her with this: “Give a man a fish and feed him for a day, teach a man to fish and feed him for a lifetime”

And I’ve tried to pass that on when I’ve been in leadership roles. Identifying people with potential who just need to be shown their potential and taught skills that provide resources.

Next is my daughters:
-My eldest ENFJ is the most annoyingly strong willed stubborn person on the planet. She’s taught me a lot though. She teaches me patience. 🤣.
-My youngest INFP is really good about telling me I’m an asshole in a polite way that can sink in better than anyone else. She teaches me humility 🤣.
‘Mom you can’t say that’ lol say what 🤷🏻‍♀️😉

My mom: I have several issues with many aspects of my mother’s personality. But one thing I will always be grateful for is she did not indoctrinate us ever on personal opinions. Like politics and religion etc. thank gawd I’d never want to look as crazed as radicals on any side right now. My mom was always even tempered and objective in this way. Thank goodness that’s the main trait I got from her. 

My Stepdad: His work ethic, he’s always worked hard and I know I get my work ethic from him being a role model.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Me


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

But my question for this is: Why have another person as a role model unless you don't think your capable of your own value judgments? But what does that say about your own self-esteem or faith in yourself to be your own guidance, putting another person's value judgments above your own? Idk. Maybe its a Fi thing.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Ock said:


> But my question for this is: Why have another person as a role model unless you don't think your capable of your own value judgments? But what does that say about your own self-esteem or faith in yourself to be your own guidance, putting another person's value judgments above your own? Idk. Maybe its a Fi thing.


Why -> It’s faster (the decision making process), you store your value criteria in a person, but it’s still your value judgement (about this person). You use it as an extension, can ask about advice etc. In my case they are often Fi users.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Antiparticle said:


> Why -> It’s faster (the decision making process)


But you're not thinking for yourself then.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Ock said:


> But you're not thinking for yourself then.


You are, it’s Ni-Fe evaluation (in my case), you can trust them before that. You think for yourself when you decide who to trust (about what).


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Antiparticle said:


> You are, it’s Ni-Fe evaluation (in my case), you can trust them before that. You think for yourself when you decide who to trust.


I don't trust anyone else _that_ much that I'm gonna hold their value judgments higher than mine. Sorry, I don't get it. I just can't see how you're technically still thinking for yourself. I guess its just lost in translation between your Ni-Fe and my Fi. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Ock said:


> I don't trust anyone else _that_ much that I'm gonna hold their value judgments higher than mine. Sorry, I don't get it. I just can't see how you're technically still thinking for yourself. I guess its just lost in translation between your Ni-Fe and my Fi. 🤷‍♂️


I know, it’s different, we are thinking about different objects/spaces/things.

But you should be able to imagine in an abstract way that there are actually infinite possibilities to think of, and that you are not covering all of them.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Antiparticle said:


> But you should be able to imagine in an abstract way that there are actually infinite possibilities to think of, and that you are not covering all of them.


I realize this. But I see other people's viewpoints as just being that of just another random imperfect human being, and no person is infallible, but at least I know _my_ imperfect viewpoints are _my own_ . Other than that I find it personally impossible to prioritize any other one person's viewpoint above all others. I think being an E6 plays into it too, since 6's tend to doubt and question things so much. It leaves me as an ISFP 6w5 doubting and questioning _everyone_ , while I at least take some solace in my own Fi (because its _my own_ ), or at least more so than I take solace in others.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Where’s Jesus in the poll? I vote Jesus, you Godless philistines.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Ock said:


> But my question for this is: Why have another person as a role model unless you don't think your capable of your own value judgments? But what does that say about your own self-esteem or faith in yourself to be your own guidance, putting another person's value judgments above your own? Idk. Maybe its a Fi thing.


you never modeled your behaviour after other people? even as a kid? Surely you must have, in order to develop. This is what I find weird about Fi, seemingly coming up with value judgements from within (from WHAT), with no external reference point of what is acceptable.


----------

